# Sexy underwear



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you wear your sexy knickers every day or do you wear your plain bras and panties? I always wore extremely plain, sometime holey panties, greying cotton bras, but I've decided to start wearing my nice things everyday. It's the same as keeping your nice china for one day a year and the chippd stuff is your every day. 

My H has bought me lots of sexy bits over the years and I've bought myself some nice things too, and they've always stayed in th drawer. I recently did a big tidy and sorted through the wardrobe and drawers and ws shocked at how much i have. And yet I wear saggy, baggy, holey stuff. No more,I'm chucking all the old stuff out. It's hideous. 

So what do you do with your sexy stuff, keep it in a drawer, or wear all the time?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a large stash of Victoria's Secret panties, the ones where they send the coupon in the mail for a free pair...so I wear these every day. I have a couple of higher-end ones that I'll sometimes wear. My 'ugly' ones are those stretch ones that are better to wear under tight-fitting garments, but I noticed my dance dresses are better if I don't wear ummmmm any at all.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I try not to.

People might talk!


----------



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe I should have clarified this thread was for women! Maybe it should have gone in ladies lounge?)


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Chopsy said:


> Maybe I should have clarified this thread was for women! Maybe it should have gone in ladies lounge?)


Sorry about that but couldn't resist.

If a mere man might be able to chip in with his viewpoint?

Yes sexy knickers are nice, obviously. But I also get turned on by plain white panties, even more so if they are skimpy.

Also VPL is great as far as I am concerned, I don't know why you women try to hide it. Nothing better than walking down the street following a girl and seeing VPL, lovely!

When I cuddle my wife I like to run my finger along between the elastic and her leg/bottom through her dress/trousers, big turn on.

PM sent.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have cute stuff. No gray bras or holey undies  Ew!

I have sexy stuff for dates and evenings...but for work, with all the movement I do, I need undergarments that are comfy-- and cute!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Right. I have two 'ugly' bras and they are just for working out. The rest of my bras are boutique bras. I have an odd size: 28F :-o Just in case anyone I know is reading this and want to gift me, go to Zoe's, lol.


----------



## cantmove (Feb 20, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I have cute stuff. No gray bras or holey undies  Ew!
> 
> I have sexy stuff for dates and evenings...but for work, with all the movement I do, I need undergarments that are comfy-- and cute!


That's me as well. I only wear nice bras and panties. Some are cute and some are sexy, depends on the occasion. Sorry, but if your underthings have holes, please toss them!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

god I don't have anything with holes!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Even my "period undies" are cute. A little frumpy, but whatever.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I refuse to wear ugly undies! Most of mine is now Victoria's Secret. Hubby likes the boy shorts and cheeksters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

I wear sexy underwear often but not everyday. I find that it makes a difference in how I'm feeling when I have something sexy on underneath my clothes. I threw out all of my big baggy underwear and nightgowns long ago. No holes or granny panties. Because of my size and shape I've never been able to buy matching sets, so I stick to solids that I can mix and match. Other than that comfortable and cute is the way to go.


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lots of VS, cotton most days, silk & lace when in the mood. 3/4 bikinis, 1/4 cheekies.

I get mentally distracted sometimes when I know I've got my sexy ones on, so I try to be thoughtful about when I wear them!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Sexy underwear everyday for me.

In a past life I just lost interest so didn't bother but now I need more storage space for all my sexy underwear.


----------

